# Stanley #5 tote bolt and threaded rod



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All,
Does anyone know a source for 3/16" 20 tpi rod and screw for a #5 stanley? I've checked ebay with no luck. The parts in a couple of the #5 listings, didn't match up correctly. All my normal parts places, mcmaster-carr etc all came up empty.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i hope someone has one, because i need one too. 

i guess a last resort might be to use a die and make your own. of course it wouldn't have the tapered head, but it would probably work pretty well anyway.

there is a hardware store near work that has a huge selection of taps and dies. let me know if you want me to grab one for you and send it your way.

*edit* is a #12 bolt the same as a 3/16-20?


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I think a #12 is closer to 7/32". Do they make 3/16" dies?


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

i don't know ... i can check though if they have anything.

i wonder why stanley used such a non-standard bolt size ... ?


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

They have to, how else would they make 3/16" bolts:laughing:

Sorry, couldn't resist........

I don't know though how common that thread size is anymore. Someone posted a while back about Stanley (and maybe others) using a non-standard thread size for some reason. I don't know if they still do that with their new planes or not.

I have a fairly complete tap/die set that I think goes down to #6 size, but it definitely doesn't have a 3/16-20. I checked several years ago when I got a plane with messed up threads on a rod. I ended up being really careful and got the rod threaded back into the base without stripping everything.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

http://www.antique-used-tools.com/comparts.htm


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Chris,
Thanks for the link. I don't mind the price for the handle bolt and nut, but the screw is kinda crazy. I make look into retapping the holes to a standard size.


----------



## EricD (Jan 17, 2013)

This is my dilemma of an incomplete plane. When I am is faced with buying a few spare parts to refurbish a plane I can usually find a complete plane for less money than the cost of the parts needed to complete the plane in-hand.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Be aware of the threads*

Folks,

Since several people are in need of hardware, this Record plane page is a very good reference for the hardware in the Stanley planes, which is the same in the Record planes.

The parts diagram is well known, but this is the first place I have seen a good summary of the hardware sizes, tpi and thread type.

As a Brit, I grew up and at times cursed the Whitworth threads.

BSW in the reference is British Standard Whitworth.

Back in the day BSW was used extensively and would have been available in the local hardware stores.

http://www.recordhandplanes.com/parts-and-sizes.html

I have to see if I can find a source for BSW taps and especially dyes.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Let me check my pile of spare parts. I may have one. What year is your #5? Can you post a pic of it. I know for a fact I have some late model tote hardware but I may have some eaarly model oones toooo. Sorryy Ipad keeybboaard running oout of juicce aand dooes this doouble lettter thing when it does.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

ACP said:


> Sorryy Ipad keeybboaard running oout of juicce aand dooes this doouble lettter thing when it does.


Too funny. LOL :laughing:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

nbo10 said:


> I think a #12 is closer to 7/32". Do they make 3/16" dies?



http://www.victornet.com/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Dies-1-3/16-and-Larger/1370.html


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

nbo10 said:


> I think a #12 is closer to 7/32". Do they make 3/16" dies?


#12 x 20 tpi is the closest to the Whitworth.

#12 is 0.216 in dia.

7/32 is 0.218xx dia

The challenge is the 7/32 is already a sloppy fit in the planes I have seen.

If you use #12 x 20 tpi, you may end up needing to add Loctite.

Victornet has these in their special taps and dies.

http://victornet.com/subdepartments/Special-Pitch-Taps-up-to-1/2-inch/1260.html


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

hmmm

since it's 20 tPI, it might not be too bad to use a 1/4-20 tap ...

then the hole i guess through the tote could be 9/32 or 5/16 or something along those lines ...

then you could use a countersunk bolt ...

how bad of an idea would that be?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> hmmm
> 
> since it's 20 tPI, it might not be too bad to use a 1/4-20 tap ...
> 
> ...


If you want to drill out to use 1/4x20 tap, I would try and use machine screws with a tapered head rather than bolts. The heads will be a little bigger than the Stanley hardware. May look odd on the tote unless you make it a little thicker.

On the knob, a rounded head would look better.

If you are going to attempt to drill and re-tap you need to look for a bottoming tap. The holes are not deep and so the bottoming tap is needed to get the threads all the way to the bottom.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I've post some thread sizes for stanley planes. http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24090
and some parts dealers (just a list, not a referal. Some i've used, some I haven't) http://lumberjocks.com/donwilwol/blog/24092


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

Did the old stanley planes use the british whitworth threads? the rod diameter is 0.187" in diameter and 20 tpi, I'll measure the thread diameter tomorrow to confirm the major diameter. The measurement would indicate a whitworth 1/4-20.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

The major diameter of the thread is 0.215”.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

Dave Paine said:


> If you want to drill out to use 1/4x20 tap, I would try and use machine screws with a tapered head rather than bolts. The heads will be a little bigger than the Stanley hardware. May look odd on the tote unless you make it a little thicker.
> 
> On the knob, a rounded head would look better.
> 
> If you are going to attempt to drill and re-tap you need to look for a bottoming tap. The holes are not deep and so the bottoming tap is needed to get the threads all the way to the bottom.


Dave, yes, a machine screw with a tapered head was what I was thinking, I used the wrong term to verbalise it.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I had a tough time finding a bottom tap local and didn't want to pay shipping for a $3 item, so I bought a regular tap and ground the end down to make a bottoming tap. 

I also bought a piece of 7/16" brass rod and make the brass nuts for the tote side. I just use a dremel cut off wheel to cut the slot.


----------

